# summer course guide



## bestpain (May 16, 2015)

i have just given my 4th sem exam and having 2 months semester break , i am planning to do two courses ...plz advice which courses should i do....
available courses are
,.NET,PHP,SQL,VB,ORACAL,JAVA,web designing

till now i have studied c,c++,database management in college
which course would be helpful plz help its urgent


----------



## abhigeek (May 16, 2015)

First try to find your interest in a field. then only proceed to course related to that field.
You have interest in


Web Development
Database management
AI
Game Development
Design - Photoshop etc
Cloud Computing
Data Structures
Networking


First set your goal then decide the course.


----------



## bestpain (May 16, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> First try to find your interest in a field. then only proceed to course related to that field.
> You have interest in
> 
> 
> ...



i think my interest is in web designing and database management application development


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

bestpain said:


> i think my interest is in web designing and database management application development



If you like to work on backend and stuff then Java will be helpful according to demands of the industry..


----------



## abhigeek (May 16, 2015)

bestpain said:


> i think my interest is in web designing and database management application development



Ok then, Watch this video it will make you familiar with the web technologies.
[YOUTUBE]youtube.com/watch?v=pB0WvcxTbCA[/YOUTUBE]
Here video link:*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB0WvcxTbCA

And for learning. Learn by doing try on Codecademy it's pretty good site.


----------



## bestpain (May 19, 2015)

i have enquired 2-3 places in my hometown...
1.oracle+.net for 7000...no certification exam only a certificate from the institute not from company.
2.oracle for rs 9500...including certificstion exam and certificate from institute as well as company

which 1 should i do since after 1st yr i havent done any course so i am planning to do two courses this year....is there any way to get online certification


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2015)

Get udemy lynda subscription
It's way better


----------



## $hadow (May 20, 2015)

+1 to lynda subs. It serves all the purposes well.


----------



## bestpain (May 20, 2015)

any idea on offline training ...i have to show the certificate to college that i have done a course


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> +1 to lynda subs. It serves all the purposes well.



Do you have any experience using their subscriptions?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 20, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Do you have any experience using their subscriptions?



Register On Udemy.com
Go to Udemy Free Coupon Codes
Every week there are 5-10 paid courses free here.
You use various coupons too and get your favourite courses for $10.

Lynda is rock website.
Good tutorial.


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Do you have any experience using their subscriptions?



I have used it on trial basis but ain't worth the money spend in my point of view, but might serve you well who knows.


----------

